# Große Gamermaus



## Lukasyus (3. Mai 2012)

*Große Gamermaus*

Hallo alle zusammen!

Ich bin jetzt seit einer Weile schon mit Roccat Eingabegeräten unterwegs. Ich habe eine Roccat Kova Maus und ein Roccat Arvo Keyboard. So langsam denke ich allerdings daran zumindest die Maus auszutauschen, da sie mir offen gesagt einfach zu klein ist. An sich ist die Maus für kleine bis normale Hände gar nicht schlecht (mal abgesehen von fehlender Konfigurationssoftware [Wird alles über nen internen Treiber und die Makrotasten geregelt]), jedoch ist sie mir wie schon gesagt viel zu klein. Ich habe keine richtige Kontrolle in Spielen, da ich sie quasi immer nur zwischen meinen Fingern halte (meine Handfläche hat also kein Platz und hängt in der Luft bzw. auf dem Mousepad). Angenehm ist das auch nicht wirklich.
Ich muss wohl leider zugeben, dass es ein Fehlkauf war.
Jetzt suche ich eine Gamer-Maus, die wirklich groß ist. Meine Hände sind 20,5cm lang und (mit Daumen) 10,5cm breit.
Nun habe ich die Logitech G500 schon ausprobiert. Die hat mir sehr gut gefallen, war auch schön groß, jedoch fehlten immer noch ca. 0,5-1cm an Länge für optimale Handhabung.
Jetzt ist meine Frage, ob es überhaupt größere Mäuse gibt und wenn ja, ob jmd zufällig schon Erfahrung mit solch einer gesammelt hat.
Noch nebenbei: Am besten wäre eine schnurgebundene Maus.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## Herbboy (3. Mai 2012)

Also, es gibt da die Cyborg R.A.T. 5 und 7, die kann man in der Größe und Ergonomie anpassen, wobei ich nicht sicher bin, ob es bei der 5 auch in Sachen Länge geht.

Ansonsten wäre das allerbeste, wenn Du nen Saturn oder Media Markt in deiner Nähe hast, wo Du mal probegreifen könntest ^^


Die g500 zB ist ja gar nicht mal so lang, aber "buckelig", so dass die Hand doch viel "STrecke" braucht


----------



## Lukasyus (3. Mai 2012)

Bei Saturn und MM war ich schon. Die hatten aber kaum Gamermäuse ausgepackt da... Tonnen von normalen Alltagsmäusen aber das wars^^
Die Cyborg R.A.T. hab ich schon ausprobiert, jedoch war die leider auch nicht wirklich lang genug. Ansonsten tolles Teil!


----------



## Herbboy (3. Mai 2012)

Du könntest natürlich mal fragen, ob man die die ein oder andere Maus auspacken kann. Vom Preis her passen sich die "Discounter" ja inzwischen auch an, d.h. wenn Du dann eine Maus anpackst und die dir gefällt, aber die dann zB 60€ kostet und bei amazon nur 40€, dann kannst Du das sagen, und man wird Dir vermutlich im Preis entgegenkommen (sofern es nicht der Preis eines kleinen obskuren anderen Ladens ist  ). zB redcoon kann man auch als Preisquelle nennen, das ist nämlich eine Firma, die zu Saturn+MM gehört. Da müssen die an sich dann erst Recht entgegenkommen 

Ansonsten ist es schwer, sofern nicht einer hier postet, der selber sehr große Hände hat. Ich selber hab eher kleine Hände, aber wenn ich dann meine Notebookmaus nutze, platziere ich meine Hand anders als bei der normalen Maus, so dass ich damit dann effektiv keine Probleme hab (Handballen liegt vor der Maus auf dem Pad) - das nur als Tipp, wie Du vlt. "gemütlicher" Spielen kannst, falls Du das nicht eh schon so machst. 

Das einzige, was ich finden konnte, war die hier Jumbo Computer Maus, mega große PC Maus | Mega Gadgets


----------



## MICHI123 (3. Mai 2012)

Hab die MX510 die ist schon recht groß und liegt bei mir super in der hand. Präzision auch klasse (trotz des Alters). Einfach eine Super Maus. Wenn ich jetzt eine neue Maus kaufen müsste, wäre es die MX518 die ich auch schon ausprobiert habe. einfach klasse


----------



## shippy74 (3. Mai 2012)

Ich hab die G500 und ich bin der meinung das man sich an ne neue Maus gewöhnen muß, von daher kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das dir 1cm auf dauer fehlen wird. Klar das Ding kaufen und dann passt es nicht ist bei dem preis auch nicht drin. Hast du vieleicht nen PC Dealer wo du die Maus mal 2 oder 3 Tage zum testen ausleihen kannst???


----------



## svd (3. Mai 2012)

Vlt. liegen dir ja die "Razer Deathadder", "Logitech G9X", "Mionix Naos 5000", "Gigabyte M8000X" oder "TT Esports Black Gaming",


----------



## golani79 (4. Mai 2012)

Die Lachesis von Razer ist auch ein wenig größer.


----------



## Lukasyus (4. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank schonmal euch allen für die Antworten. Habe mir all eure Vorschäge angesehen (zumindest die, die ich noch nicht kannte) und nun ist es leider so, dass keine von den hier vorgeschlagenen Mäusen lang genug ist :/ Es sind ein paar super Mäuse dabei, allerdings suche ich eine, die etwas länger ist als 13cm.
Kennt jmd vielleicht zufällig eine Maus, die ca. 14cm lang ist?
Will halt nicht wieder den gleichen Fehler machen und mir eine Maus kaufen, die immer noch zu klein ist...


----------



## Herbboy (4. Mai 2012)

Das mit der Länge ist natürlich so ne Sache, da eine flache Maus mit 14cm Länge effektiv kürzer ist als eine "buckelige" mit nur 13cm ^^   


Aber vlt geh mal die Mäuse bei Caseking durch Caseking.de   , die haben da nämlich idR auch die Maße stgehen im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Shops.

zB die CM Storm Sentinel ist immerhin 13,5cm lang: Caseking.de


----------



## Lukasyus (4. Mai 2012)

Danke für den Tipp! Das werde ich dann mal tun.


----------



## MICHI123 (4. Mai 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Die Lachesis von Razer ist auch ein wenig größer.


 Wobei meine Erfahrung mit Razer eher schlecht ist, also die Diamondback war das glaub, die fand ich schon zu leicht und irgendwie klapprig.
dann hab ich mir mal  für teuer geld die hier geholt: http://www.amazon.de/Razer-Imperato...B0/ref=sr_1_21?ie=UTF8&qid=1336140085&sr=8-21
und war richtig enttäuscht. Präzision war vom Gefühl her nicht so gut wie die meiner Logitech, und was viel schlimmer war: das Ding war extrem leicht und das Gehäuse wirkte so extrem billig (plastik) und klapprig: die Maustasten waren ohne Witz locker und haben geklappert wenn man sie berührt war. Garkein konstanter Gegendruck und "Schleifpunkt" sondern nur ungenaues rumklappern... nenen, das Ding ging zurück. Das einzige was solide und fest war, war das Kabel, das war so steif, dass beim Bedienen der größte Widerstand nicht durch das Gewicht der Maus kam, sondenr durch das krass unflexible Kabel... 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Das mit der Länge ist natürlich so ne Sache, da  eine flache Maus mit 14cm Länge effektiv kürzer ist als eine "buckelige"  mit nur 13cm ^^


 Es zählt nicht nur die Länge, sondern auch die Dicke


----------



## golani79 (5. Mai 2012)

Mit Razer hab ich eigentlich immer recht gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Hab sogar 3 davon ^^ 
Eine am Hauptrechner, eine am Zweitrechner und eine für den Laptop.

Diamondback, Lachesis und Death Adder - wobei die Lachesis die größte und die Death Adder die kleinste ist.
Die Lachesis ist mir sogar fast ein wenig zu groß.

Logitech Mäuse sind mir persönlich immer ein wenig zu "klobig" und schwer. Ich mag die "leichte" Bauweise von Razer und hab auch mit der Präzision keine Probleme.
Verwende die sowohl fürs Zocken, als auch für 3D Anwendungen und könnt mich nicht beschweren.

Hängt wahrscheinlich auch viel vom individuellen Geschmack ab.


----------



## MisterSmith (5. Mai 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hängt wahrscheinlich auch viel vom individuellen Geschmack ab....


 Nicht unbedingt, ich fand meine Lachesis anfangs auch viel zu leicht, ist aber eine reine Gewohnheitssache.  Vermutlich weil ich zuvor über längere Zeit eine schwere Maus hatte.
Mit leichten Mäusen ist man aber in der Regel etwas schneller in der Bedienung, und die Präzision wird dadurch ebenfalls ein wenig besser.

Ein guter Test ist z. B. in Paint "von Hand" einen geraden Strich ziehen, dass war mit meinen vorherigen Mäusen schwierig, mit der Razer Lachesis war der Strich sehr viel länger, auch wenn es natürlich immer noch schwierig ist.


----------



## Lukasyus (5. Mai 2012)

Ich war nun gestern bei Media-Markt, habe lange viele verschiedene Mäuse ausprobiert. Bevor ich dorthin gefahren bin hatte ich mich schon auf 3 verschiedene Mäuse festgelegt, die schön groß sind: Roccat Kone+, Logitech G500 und die Saitek Cyborg R.A.T. 7, die man ja in allen denkbaren Dimensionen verstellen kann. Von dieser Verstellbarkeit war ich letztendlich so angetan, dass ich die 77€ dafür abgedrückt habe (@Herbboy: Danke der Tip mit der Billigpreisgarantie hat auf jeden Fall ein bisschen geholfen!  ).
Nun benutze ich die R.A.T. 7 seit gestern und bin schwer beeindruckt von dem (meiner Meinung nach) unglaublich coolen Design, der starken Anpassbarkeit, der Funktionalität sowie der Software. Gewöhnt habe ich mich allerdings noch nicht an das "Feeling".
Einziger Kritikpunkt (z.B. im Vergleich zur G500) ist die Handhabung/der Komfort: durch die verstellbare Länge ist die Ablage für die Handfläche logischerweise nicht durchgängig und auf Dauer evtl. ein bisschen unbequem. Das mag einem zwar nicht so sehr auffallen, jedoch ist es offensichtlich, wenn man die R.A.T. 7 z.B. mit der G500 vergleicht, die ja nun wirklich eine wunderbar geschwungene Form hat, die wahrscheinlich auch nach langer Nutzung noch sehr bequem ist. Mein Bruder besitzt die G500. Deshalb werde ich heute noch mal einen Tag lang meine R.A.T. ausprobieren und ab morgen dann mal mit meinem Bruder tauschen. Wenn mir die G500 dann alles in allem besser gefällt, tausche ich die R.A.T. bei MM um. Wäre zwar schade, da mir optisch die R.A.T. deutlich mehr zusagt als die G500, aber der Komfort und die Handhabung gehen auf jeden Fall vor!


----------



## Lukasyus (5. Mai 2012)

Ach ja, zur gestarteten Razer-Diskussion kann ich auch etwas sagen: hab etwas Erfahrung mit den Mäusen und den Cloth-Mousepads.
Ich stimme Michi zu. Die Mäuse werden spätestens ein paar Wochen nach Kauf klapprig, manche fangen sogar beim Klicken an zu quietschen! Von so etwas lasse ich in Zukunft die Finger.
Die Mousepads hingegen sind super! Sowohl die Control, als auch die Speed-Edition des Goliath sind nur zu empfehlen! Hochwertig, jedoch auch relativ dick (manche haben was dagegen).
Ach ja, @Golani: Bei der Lachesis stehen meine Finger vorne locker 1 cm über^^


----------



## MisterSmith (5. Mai 2012)

Lukasyus schrieb:


> Ach ja, zur gestarteten Razer-Diskussion kann ich auch etwas sagen: hab etwas Erfahrung mit den Mäusen und den Cloth-Mousepads.
> Ich stimme Michi zu. Die Mäuse werden spätestens ein paar Wochen nach Kauf klapprig, manche fangen sogar beim Klicken an zu quietschen!


 *Hüstel* 
Logitech G500 Maustaste quietscht

Kann ich bei meiner Lachesis nicht bestätigen, ist alles tadellos wie am ersten Tag, und dabei musste die arme so einiges über sich ergehen lassen, wie aus ca. 30 cm Höhe herunterfallen usw...


----------



## MICHI123 (5. Mai 2012)

Lukasyus schrieb:


> Die Mousepads hingegen sind super! Sowohl die Control, als auch die Speed-Edition des Goliath sind nur zu empfehlen! Hochwertig, jedoch auch relativ dick (manche haben was dagegen).


 Jau, ein gutes Mauspad macht auf jeden Fall einen riesen Unterschied. Eins aus vernünftigem Material kann man auch gut mit Spülmittel sauberamchen, dann flutscht es wieder richtig.
Auch lohnt sich nach längerer zeit der Austausch der Gleitfüße, nach 5 Jahren ließ sich meine Logitech ncith mehr so leicht übers Mauspad schieben, grund waren die abgenutzen Mausfüße. Dann habe ich für 4€ ein neues Set gekauft und seitdem flutscht die wieder herrlich über Pad.


----------



## Kreon (5. Mai 2012)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Dann habe ich für 4€ ein neues Set gekauft und seitdem flutscht die wieder herrlich über Pad.


 
Wenn man Logitech ne nette Mail schreibt, bekommt man die auch für lau von denen. Zumindest war es vor einigen Jahren so. Für die MX 500, MX 510 und MX 518 habe ich jedes Mal Ersatz erhalten.


----------

